
Amazon, Microsoft and other tech giants urge WA to pass eviction reform - PretzelFisch
https://www.geekwire.com/2019/amazon-microsoft-expedia-industry-titans-urge-washington-state-pass-eviction-reform/
======
towaway1138
Far easier to virtue signal than to actually work towards solving the shortage
of housing.

